# New specie: matakensis (brown form)



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

This new specie, researched and named by J. Bastmeijer, has wonderful brownish color. There is also a green form, not picture here, from the same location. pH 5.6 organic substrate.
Bill


----------



## Chaoslord (Oct 3, 2011)

Here's my brown form. Growing submerged. Nothing has changed in this setup and new growth looks purple. All growth prior to this has been brown. Any thoughts?


----------

